
Posthumous lust and the internet: a love story - Vigier
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/hot-or-not-history
======
telesilla
Historical figures are lucky: born before the advent of digital flash
photography. EVERYONE looks great on grainy film, even better on black-and-
white-film, and even better on a commissioned don't-you-dare-reproduce-my-
double-chin oil painting. Having said that, I'm sure many of these great
figures were able to make use of their sexy wiles: being attractive doesn't
mean being classically handsome, it means having a glint in your eye and a
persuasive charm.

------
bitwize
Damn right. Emperor Meiji was a _baller_.

Also worth mentioning is Hackernews's historical waifu, Hedy Lamarr -- siren
of the silver screen (and one of the first actresses to appear nude in a
mainstream motion picture), and coinventor of an early manifestation of
spread-spectrum radio.

~~~
1_player
I'd also include young Stalin:
[https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-uMBKOQvp7KM/WJQgaqxtNTI/AAAAAAAAM...](https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-uMBKOQvp7KM/WJQgaqxtNTI/AAAAAAAAMOw/9WFKgBbxCJwnMMydncy82tfayoVF4PCmgCLcB/s1600/young_Stalin_1.jpg)

That haircut is glorious.

~~~
lainga
And young Mao, for that matter...

